# County OKs short-term aid to unique 140 year old Hatton Ferry



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The last hand poled ferry has been saved...for now, at least...

http://www.wtkr.com/news/dp-va--lastferry0701jul01,0,4962246.story


----------

